# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов >  Свидетельство Активного участника Движения МОД ИНКУ

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья!
В последнее время ко мне стали все больше обращаться наши форумчане с просьбой выслать им подтверждающие документы активности общения на форуме. Кому-то это необходимо для аттестации (сегодня это очень актуально), кому-то для того, чтобы повесить в рамочку в своем офисе, чтобы клиенты видели, что ты не отшельник- одиночка, барахтающийся в своей нише, а член большой международной организации, кто-то хочет на своем имиджевом сайте- визитке дать информацию о своем участии в глобальном движении. Причины у всех разные, но документ мы делаем единый, но с индивидуальным подходом к каждому.  :Yes4:  
А именно:

[IMG]http://*********net/2510886m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

> документ мы делаем единый, но с индивидуальным подходом к каждому.


В свете последних обращений в личку хочу пояснить.
Активный участник форума  и МОД ИНКУ- это не тот, у кого за 2 -3 года набралось от силы 200- 300 сообщений и то, половина из них с просьбами: дайте, помогите.
Активный Участник форума- это человек, у которого есть ПО КРАЙНЕЙ мере вход во все разделы, т.е. не менее 500 постов и год на форуме (исключения бывают). Кто приходит на форум не как в кормушку, а в дом для встречи с друзьями, не обязательно иметь свой авторский материал и им делиться (не все ж придумщики, большинство из нас хорошие исполнители) материалом, главное общаться, быть в курсе событий своего раздела, а если и всего форума- так вообще замечательно. 
Кому не безразличен наш дом и его обитатели. 
Вот кто по моему мнению- Активный Участник форума и Движения ИНКУ. Если у кого-то если вопросы- пожалуйста, пишите в теме или в личку, всем отвечу. 
Для получения свидетельства- сразу сообщайте мне полные ваши инициалы, место работы (для педагогов- обязательно)  и место проживания.

----------


## Уралочка

> Дорогие друзья!
> В последнее время ко мне стали все больше обращаться наши форумчане с просьбой выслать им подтверждающие документы активности общения 
> [IMG]http://*********net/2510886m.jpg[/IMG]


А у меня есть такой, только как музыканту выписанный. Так я теперь - делавущщаяяяя :Yahoo:  Спасибо Мариночка!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Mazaykina

> а модераторы могут составить список кандидатур?


Если модераторы выдвигают кандидатуры (что мне гораздо проще), пожалуйста проследите, чтобы в списках были заполнены графы ФИО, ник на форуме, емейл  и для педагогов - обязательно, т.к. они будут предъявлять эти документы аттестационной комиссии -  место работы.

Стоимость одного свидетельства - 400 рублей на карту сбербанка 4276550039783355 с пометкой за свидетельство АУ и ваш ник на форуме.
Вот так будут они  выглядеть:
*Свидетельство Активного Участника ведущего*

*
Свидетельство Активного Участника педагога*



*По мере потребности других категорий пользователей нашего творческого портала- будем видоизменять тексты.*

----------


## xomak

на самом деле, каждый бы желал иметь такое свидетельство в своей, так сказать, копилке. Марина, на самом деле, идея ОТЛИЧНАЯ!!!  и самого создания сайта, и поощрений;)

----------


## irinavalalis

> Но, я хочу сказать, что многие активные участники, в силу своей скромности, не станут об этом просить, даже если они ему и необходим...


полностью с Вами согласна! И год постоянного общения - это что? - постоянно только и делать, что на форуме сидеть? Или я что-то не поняла? Если что не так - извините.

----------


## PAN

> год постоянного общения - это что? - постоянно только и делать, что на форуме сидеть? Или я что-то не поняла? Если что не так - извините.


*irinavalalis*, 
Пользователь, который за год регистрации на форуме создал одно, при том негативно окрашенное сообщение, пользователь, о котором неизвестно ничего, даже имени - априори не является активным участником ни форумского общения, ни международного общественного движения...

При этом, если заглянуть чуть глубже - в Вашем же городе есть наши форумчане, в т.ч. и удостоенные звания Активного участника Движения...
Посмотрите сами на Карте:

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UTF...,53.569336&z=5
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BB%D0%B5%D0%B9

Для того, чтобы быть даже не активным, а просто участником общения - нужно просто общаться... по мере сил и возможностей...

А пока вы, уж извините, банальный потребитель, подсматривающий в щелочку и беззастенчиво разглядывающий форумчан с только вам понятными мотивами... Или с целью на халяву набрать материал для своей деятельности, или чисто попялиться, как в зоопарке...

Вы готовы убедить меня в обратном???... :Grin:

----------


## Северяночка

Какое замечательное признание заслуг этот документ! Я когда-то писала стихи посвящённые танцорам ( дочке для участия в конкурсе надо было), так вот там есть такие слова 
Олимпийцы стремятся к медалям,
У танцоров другая награда!
Мы хотим, чтобы вы понимали,
Нам признание зрителей надо!
все регалии или звания,
Блеск презренного всеми металла,
Мы с восторгом души поменяем
На овации бурные зала!

Так и ведущим тоже очень важно признание их таланта и умения. Приятно получать комплименты от довольных клиентов, но признание Больших и Заслуженных Мастеров приятно вдвойне:))
И я буду стараться быть достойной такого признания!

----------


## Jaga

В силу сложившихся требований к аттестации педагогов - такой сертификат - это то что надо. Ну что ж есть куда стремиться. Хотя трудно тягаться с завсегдатаями... уже казалось бы выдумано столько.... столько творчества, что уж куда больше - ан нет.... ОНО (имею ввиду творчество) неиссякаемо!!! Все успехов. Бум стараться)))

----------


## Танюшка - лапушка

Будем стараться зарабатывать такой документ!!!! Очень бы хотелось! :Blush2:

----------


## Анна1981

скажите свидетельства высылаться не начали? и будут ли?

----------


## Mazaykina

> скажите свидетельства высылаться не начали? и будут ли?


свидетельства высылаются по емейлу. Если вам нужно- пишите в личку.

----------


## вера денисенко

> свидетельства высылаются по емейлу. Если вам нужно- пишите в личку.


Мариночка,огромное тебе спасибо что ты думаешь о нас и стараешься нам помочь!!! Так приятно правда честное слово!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Какое хорошее дело! Марина, а можно через банк положить деньги на ваш яндекс кошелек?

----------


## Марина Миг

Марина, условия получения свидетельства не изменились? Готова перечислить денежку на счет, хочу уточнить - сколько, потому как пост с ценой прошлогодний, инфляция и все такое )))

----------


## LorikM

*Mazaykina*, 
 Мариночка, а мне можно такой документ?... Если да , то мой e-mail malchikova_larisa@mail.ru Пожалуйста, ответьте!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> документ мы делаем единый, но с индивидуальным подходом к каждому.


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  круто - я и не знал, просто здорово! Слов нет как здорово! :Ok:

----------


## Я&нина

я тоже бы не отказалась иметь такой документик :Blush2:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Марина! А мне можно такое свидетельство? У меня, к сожалению, нет 500 сообщений, однако, для меня форум - дом родной! Было бы здорово для клиентов иметь такое свидетельство! :Ok:

----------


## irinavalalis

> А пока вы, уж извините, банальный потребитель, подсматривающий в щелочку и беззастенчиво разглядывающий форумчан с только вам понятными мотивами... Или с целью на халяву набрать материал для своей деятельности, или чисто попялиться, как в зоопарке...
> 
> Вы готовы убедить меня в обратном???...


ПОЛНОСТЬЮ С ВАМИ НЕ СОГЛАСНА! И НЕ НАДО ЗЛИТЬСЯ, ОТ ЭТОГО СТАНОВИТСЯ НЕПРИЯТНО ОКРУЖАЮЩИМ! И, КСТАТИ, МЫ ТУТ НЕ ТОЛЬКО НАХАЛЯВУ НАБИРАЕМ МАТЕРИАЛ...

----------


## Наташкин

> Стоимость одного свидетельства- 120 руб. Кошелек Яндекс деньги 41001682774352


Добрый вечер, хозяюшка!!!  

Хотелось бы тоже такой документик  :Blush2:  , реквизиты и цена та же, или изменились?

----------


## Mazaykina

> реквизиты и цена та же, или изменились?


Изменились, Наташ. сейчас свидетельство стоит 300 руб. реквизиты расположены на главной странице форума в боковой панели в анкете.

----------


## irinavalalis

М-да.... Прочитала свои высказывания выше и стало мягко говоря не ловко... Это ж надо, как за столько лет изменилось моё мнение о форуме... А ведь когда-то действительно было обидно, что называют "копателем", "геологом", "наблюдателем" и т.д. А сейчас мне самой не очень приятно, когда в моей теме люди просто смотрят или просто берут, даже не потрудившись сказать пару слов о том, что там есть, ну и так далее. А ведь форум стал за это время частичкой моей творческой жизни... Если я сейчас пишу не совсем в теме, то удалите моё сообщение... А вообще хочу сказать всем, кто так же настроен, как я когда-то - замечательный форум, и всё, что с ним связано тоже замечательно. Спасибо Марине за то, что она смогла воплотить в жизнь такую идею, собрав в одном месте столько талантливых людей!

----------


## Mazaykina

Ирочка, спасибо большое за добрые слова!

----------


## irinavalalis

> Ирочка, спасибо большое за добрые слова!


На самом деле если честно, сейчас уже что-то не так, если долго не заглядываю на форум, как будто чего-то не хватает... Очень тут хорошо, интересно и как-то по-домашнему. Если есть проблема, спроси и тебе помогут, если радость, поделись и все порадуются вместе с тобой, одним словом ДОМ! Так что благодарить мы Вас должны! Процветания и благополучия Вашему ДОМУ!

----------


## irinavalalis

Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна! Выражаю Вам свою благодарность за то, что Вы для меня сделали такой подарок - свидетельство об открытии темы - конечно же очень приятно само по себе то, что Вы очень оперативно откликнулись на мою просьбу, а ещё в профессиональном плане конечно же такое свидетельство является большим подспорьем в аттестации пед работника, это раз! Во вторых очень престижно быть именно автором темы, а не просто активным участником форума - это два! Ну и в третьих конечно же осознавать себя частью международного движения и иметь свидетельство (а не просто слова) о том, что ты им являешься! Спасибо Вам огромное! Радуюсь, как ребёнок! Ну и понятно, что хочется всё больше идей воплощать в жизнь именно на Вашем форуме!

----------


## Mazaykina

*irinavalalis*, Ирочка, спасибо за теплые слова!  А мне хочется быть нужной вам, жителям дома ИНКУ! И если документы вам помогают, я ОЧЕНЬ рада!!!

----------


## Натали-наташа

> Уважаемая Марина Вениаминовна! Выражаю Вам свою благодарность за то, что Вы для меня сделали такой подарок - свидетельство об открытии темы - конечно же очень приятно само по себе то, что Вы очень оперативно откликнулись на мою просьбу, а ещё в профессиональном плане конечно же такое свидетельство является большим подспорьем в аттестации пед работника,


 *Ирочка, поздравляю тебя с таким ПОДАРКОМ от Мариночки Вениаминовны. 
Марина Вениаминовна, присоединяюсь ко всем тёплым словам в Ваш адрес. Для меня тоже открытие своей темы оказалось настоящим праздником.  Столько добра и позитива вряд - ли можно где-то встретить. Спасибо Вам огромное!!!
 В личку пишу Вам свою просьбу.
*

----------


## dafekl

*Mazaykina*, Марина АДМИНовна, я одна из тех  "Активных участниц" форума и МОД ИНКУ-, у которой за 2 -3 года не  набралось даже 200- 300 сообщений, но из тех которые набрались - с просьбами: дайте, помогите.
Но, мне очень, понимаете, О-О-Очень нужно свидетельство такого типа!!! Сможете ли вы мне помочь в этом вопросе? Если да. то обещаю исправиться и быть положительным участником форума. Тем более. что на самом деле считаю его очень интересным и просто кладом для своей проф деятельности. Пожалуйста, пойдите на встречу, в виде исключения...

----------

